# I've been run over.....



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I ..... have been run over ....... by a hedgehog.  

Typically it was running too fast; not looking where it was going with predictable results. I felt this indescribable and not of this world sensation as the little sod ran over my foot as I sat in the garden watching 3 orange coloured workman miles high up a pylon.

This caused me to leap out the chair and do my back in again and I was just in time to see Mr. Hedgehog alas Mr. Roadhog disappear behind my composter that doesn't. 8O 

I haven't reported it too the police as I cannot hang around until next Tuesday but Hedgefund was that close to a citizens arrest. 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

get a claim in quick before the insurance companies follow the banks


Dave P


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Snigger ... you do make me larf Pusser!

Right on with the police. Caught a tea-leaf in our garden on monday night and actually managed to make him stay put while we called the police - 3 times.

Had to let him go in the end, police couldn't gurantee a response time of 48 hours and the operator eventually said he hadn't commited a crime yet! 8O Turns he and his mate had been in every garden in the street robbing push bikes. They called me today to follow up and get a description after they had other complaints.... ! 

Good luck with the hedgehogs, install a road around your chair, they'll make a bee line for it and hopefully avoid foot collision in future.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O What a let down...With a Title like that :!: 
Jan put the champagne back in the fridge :twisted: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

theboadacea said:


> he and his mate had been in every garden in the street robbing push bikes


You can't rob an inanimate object. You could try ("Right, you two-wheeled little perambulator - hand over the cotter pin NOW, or the spokes get it") but I doubt it would work. That's probably why you were told no crime had been committed.



Dougie.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi pusser,

I can just see the police report now: 'the hedgehog launched an unprovoked attack at me, I wasn't even eating hedgehog flavoured crisps at the time'










MHS...Rob


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I ..... have been run over ....... by a hedgehog.


Blimmen typical teenhogs that we get these days. :evil: 
Bet he was sporting a spiky hair cut too! What is the world coming to when you can't even admire badly tanned workmen up a pole without this sort of behavior!?
( Shakes head and shuffles orf stage left)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

News of The World headline

"Pussers been Hedgehogged"

Enid Blyton best selling novel

"Pusser and the Hedgehog"

Another best seller

"John Pusser and the Hedgehog of Factsavan2loos"

stew


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

asprn said:


> theboadacea said:
> 
> 
> > he and his mate had been in every garden in the street robbing push bikes
> ...


Chuckle .... maybe I should have said 'liberating' or would that conjure up a picture of bikes making a run for it down the street beneath crowds waving flags? :lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Doougie :lol: :lol:


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

So watching 3 orange coloured pole dancers at the time..... :!: :!: :!:


----------

